# AMT D2 / P2 comparisons/tones/thoughts/opinions?



## Gmork (Jun 16, 2016)

thinking about getting one of these. im kinda leaning towards the D2 since i own a 6505. but they both sound amazing in vids. 
- how close to their real life models are they? 
- and how would you describe the tone of the D2 to say a real life 6505 or ampeg vh140?
(so i have something to compare it to that im familiar with
dont want to go into this blind, looking forward to the SSO communities thoughts on this. thanks


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 17, 2016)

Gmork said:


> thinking about getting one of these. im kinda leaning towards the D2 since i own a 6505. but they both sound amazing in vids.
> - how close to their real life models are they?
> - and how would you describe the tone of the D2 to say a real life 6505 or ampeg vh140?
> (so i have something to compare it to that im familiar with
> dont want to go into this blind, looking forward to the SSO communities thoughts on this. thanks



I have the P2 and I like it more than my 6505 (because it tubeless). They sound almost exactly the same. No exaggeration. Use a 10 band EQ and a good overdrive and I don't think theres any way you wont be satisfied.

The R2 sounds amazing as well. Lower midrange voicing than the 6505 with more "recto" like gain structure.

Both preamps are badass. From my experience with both of them I have no doubt that the D2 will sound great and very close to a Diezel. Those Russian engineers are really onto something.

Remember to run these pedals as PREAMPS though. Meaning run them directly into the powersection of an amp or its own poweramp making sure to use the "preamp" out. NOT the "cab-sim" or "drive" out.


----------



## Gmork (Jun 17, 2016)

mesa like eh!? maybe ill just stay away from that then and go with the P2. i had a dual rec and hated the thing. from the better quality vids (mainly brett kingmans vids) the d2 and p2 actually sounded really similar. i didnt get a mesa vibe from the d2. just went back to compare the d2 to r2 and im starting to see the similarities. so P2 it is ftw. hey kindsage you ever try the S2? and how did it compare to the P2?


----------



## Gmork (Jun 17, 2016)

or the VT2 (vht) ???


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 17, 2016)

Gmork said:


> mesa like eh!? maybe ill just stay away from that then and go with the P2. i had a dual rec and hated the thing. from the better quality vids (mainly brett kingmans vids) the d2 and p2 actually sounded really similar. i didnt get a mesa vibe from the d2. just went back to compare the d2 to r2 and im starting to see the similarities. so P2 it is ftw. hey kindsage you ever try the S2? and how did it compare to the P2?



No no no. I said the* R2* sounded "recto" like. And its suppose to because it was based on Mesa's rectifier line.

I haven't had a chance to try the D2 but, man I really want to. 

The only two AMT preamps I've tried are the P2 and R2 (I own them lol)

I'm not a big Soldano fan though and all the clips I listened to comparing the two led me to believe the P2 suited my tastes better.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 17, 2016)

Gmork said:


> or the VT2 (vht) ???



Haven't tried the Vt2 but, I know for a fact that the Vt2 is based off of the VHT GP3 preamp. Basically a lower gain Pitbull UL.

I'm not sure which Diezel amp the D2 is based off of


----------



## chassless (Jun 17, 2016)

i really love my E1. i used to use it in front of my old Bugera V5 but now with my IRT Studio i sometimes plug it into the power section for a more modern vibe. though it's insane tight and bright and should only be used on C and lower tunings in my experience. i doubt other AMT pedals would disappoint.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm loving my d2. You can't go wrng with it.


----------



## wakjob (Jun 17, 2016)

Like any gear, I've seen videos where the AMT pedals, whether it be series 1 or 2, sounded extremely good, or really...really bad.

The good vids sounded nearly indistinguishable from their real life counterpart.

The bad ones sounded like a cheap dirt box from the 80's.

But in every clip regardless, there's something I hear in the gain texture I don't car for.
So I haven't taken the chance on one yet. I've had many hovering under my
"buy it now" finger though.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jun 17, 2016)

wakjob said:


> Like any gear, I've seen videos where the AMT pedals, whether it be series 1 or 2, sounded extremely good, or really...really bad.
> 
> The good vids sounded nearly indistinguishable from their real life counterpart.
> 
> ...



The sound of amt pedals is vastly influenced by the amp you put it through.


----------



## Gmork (Jun 17, 2016)

the ones that sound bad are probably from people who cant dial in a good tone if their life depended on it lol and/or are using it incorrectly. those people would more than likely make the actual amps they are based on sound bad too lol. think im going to start a petition of sorts to get AMT to make an Ampeg VH140c pedal. so if youre with me please join in the thread.


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (Jun 17, 2016)

I own the P2, the B1 and one of the guys in my band uses the R2.
If you have a decent power amp and a good cab they are unbelievable.
I will say the P2 has been my favorite for lead playing, but the R2 has a certain greasiness that lends itself well to low tuned riffs.

I don't think you'll be disappointed with D2.


----------



## Descent (Jun 17, 2016)

You guys have heard Ola Englund through a Line6 Spider sound godly...with the right DAW/production skills and good chops I am sure they can get it to sound close, after 4 bands of eq and other studio wizardry. 

I have the AMT DT-2 and it is nowhere closer to what it was supposed to emulate, not that it is a bad pedal. If I spend more time eqing it and so forth I can get closer or even right on the money, but for the real thing - you just plug in, put a mic and forget. 

Right now I only use it as a euro death metal box, I run it for a little gril and fuzz in front of a distorting amp, kinda like the HM-2 trick.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 17, 2016)

Descent said:


> You guys have heard Ola Englund through a Line6 Spider sound godly...with the right DAW/production skills and good chops I am sure they can get it to sound close, after 4 bands of eq and other studio wizardry.
> 
> I have the AMT DT-2 and it is nowhere closer to what it was supposed to emulate, not that it is a bad pedal. If I spend more time eqing it and so forth I can get closer or even right on the money, but for the real thing - you just plug in, put a mic and forget.
> 
> Right now I only use it as a euro death metal box, I run it for a little gril and fuzz in front of a distorting amp, kinda like the HM-2 trick.



Have you tried using it as a preamp instead of a dirtbox? Because I can agree that if you run it IN FRONT of any amp it probably sounds nowhere near what a Diezel sounds like

EDIT: OOOHHH! your talking about the D*T*-2. The DT-2 is a distortion. We're talking about the D2 which is a preamp


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jun 18, 2016)

I actually like it better in front of an amp. Dark terror that is.


----------



## Gmork (Jun 18, 2016)

bump - AMT P2 vs D2 tone comparison?


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2016)

The D2 will be a bit dryer and fuzzier, while the P2 will be saturated and tight. Basically listen to a Diezel VH4 vs a Peavey 6505/5150.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 18, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The D2 will be a bit dryer and fuzzier, while the P2 will be saturated and tight. Basically listen to a Diezel VH4 vs a Peavey 6505/5150.



But which Diezel is the D2 based on? VH4? Herbert? Hagen?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2016)

Like I said, the Diezel Vh4. Specifically channel 3 or 4.


----------



## wakjob (Jun 18, 2016)

DISTORT6 said:


>




Sorry. But I have nothing positive to say about that demo. 

I usually don't do this, but


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2016)

You kinda get the idea of how the pedals sound, but yeah, the cab sim out sucks.


----------



## chassless (Jun 19, 2016)

i agree that the youtube clip doesn't sound pretty good.

here's me having fun with my AMT E1 playing random riffs here and there, recorder on my smartphone and i think you can hear there that there's much more in the live sound than the cab simulator has. signal chain in the description. excuse the sloppiness. also the last riff is the same from the video just for comparison.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 19, 2016)

If you want to hear good demos of the Legend Series Preamps listen to some Stonehead demos. I'm pretty sure that the Stonehead is just a few different Legend Series preamps thrown in a box with a 50 watt poweramp.


----------



## chassless (Jun 19, 2016)

^ i think my friend said the lead channel was the P1 or something like that.

paging Darkne0 ...


----------



## DarkNe0 (Jun 19, 2016)

The second lead channel reminded me of a 6505 indeed. Lead 1 didn't remind me of anything other than an amp trying to be meaty and crunchy but horribly failing at it.


----------



## Gmork (Jun 19, 2016)

well i saw a P2 on beebay been taken out of box but still new for $175 CAN free shipping. so i GOT IT!!! cant wait!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jun 19, 2016)

Report back how did You like it.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 19, 2016)

It is. I emailed AMT to confirm.


----------



## Gmork (Jun 19, 2016)

said delivery of the P2 will be around july8-july25 or something like that. ill report back.


----------



## jllozano (Jun 22, 2016)

I have the stonehead and really like the lead1 channel, much more than the lead2...wonder which pedal that one is based on?


----------



## RuslanK (Jun 24, 2016)

I like my D2, a good device.


----------



## I Shot JR (Jun 26, 2016)

Here's a video of the E1 going into a Metallica impulse, shows it can work for regular tunings fairly well, could use less treble though.

I've been tempted by the D2 for a while, but I've never heard a good clip of it and I'm a bit wary.


----------



## Great Satan (Jun 26, 2016)

Just ordered the tube preamp (the 20 i think?) and have an R1 coming from deepest darkest Siberia.
Will give impressions of both once i get grubby hands on, possibly in a new thread.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 6, 2016)

my P2 arrived from russia today and its absolutely as awesome as i expected. havent cranked it or A/Bd it next to my 6505 but i can already easily hear the scary resemblance! also i only used the preamp output into the fx return of my peavey stereo chorus 212. tomorrow ill try it through my magnum44. and later tomorrow ill be trying it out at band practice! A+ so far!


----------



## chassless (Jul 6, 2016)

i'm glad you think it's awesome


----------



## lewis (Jul 6, 2016)

anyone know if these work paired with a Torpedo CAB going direct to a PA instead?. I dont own anything that is a poweramp you see and dont use a real cab.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 6, 2016)

as far as i know you can use the cab sim output to a PA (without the use of the torpedo or anything else)


----------



## lewis (Jul 6, 2016)

Gmork said:


> as far as i know you can use the cab sim output to a PA (without the use of the torpedo or anything else)



yeah perhaps but I would trust my own IR's over whatever one is built into the pedal. Plus the Torpedo CAB has poweramp sims and also a built in EQ


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jul 6, 2016)

lewis said:


> yeah perhaps but I would trust my own IR's over whatever one is built into the pedal. Plus the Torpedo CAB has poweramp sims and also a built in EQ


It has 3 outputs: 1. before an amp, 2. into poweramp (acts like a preamp) and 3. into PA (with its own cab sim). If You use torpedo or similar, You can plug it using the second output.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 7, 2016)

ok just got back from band practice. A++ the P2 sounds A M A Z I N G cranked! this thing is MEAN! definitely getting a D2 and maybe the E2. the end.


----------



## chassless (Jul 7, 2016)

I love my E1. A very useful pedal, really. Whether in front of an amp or in the loop, it's a very convincing pedal. Even now that i got an Engl, i don't see a reason to get rid of it.


----------



## Shask (Jul 8, 2016)

Gmork said:


> ok just got back from band practice. A++ the P2 sounds A M A Z I N G cranked! this thing is MEAN! definitely getting a D2 and maybe the E2. the end.



Very cool. Is that through the Mag 44?

These pedals look very cool. I use an Axe-FX, so I really dont NEED one..... however, I kind of want one, lol. Does it have a nice feel to it? Not too flat and stiff?

I typically like Rectos better than 5150s, but the P2 clips always sound better to me than the R2. The P2 seems to be their most popular pedal, so there must be something magical about that one!


----------



## Gmork (Jul 9, 2016)

id say at really low volume its maybe a bit "stiff" "sterile" but once its cranked it sounds/"feels" like a 5150! btw i have a 6505, not just talkin outta my butt lol


----------



## craigny (Jul 26, 2016)

Gmork said:


> id say at really low volume its maybe a bit "stiff" "sterile" but once its cranked it sounds/"feels" like a 5150! btw i have a 6505, not just talkin outta my butt lol



Awesome! i'm right on the cusp of getting the B2.....I was looking at power amp options, like rocktrons or a used mosvalve or something, and the 44 mag is one of them. Did you use the 44 mag as your power amp? I've heard that they do color the tone as they're not transparent....if you used that how did it sound?


----------

